# Nokia Coast to Coast / JDRF



## Copepod (Sep 19, 2010)

Just checked the website, as several friends are involved in the Nokia Coast to Coast event in Scotland this weekend (18th / 19th Sept).
JDRF is one of charities listed - see http://www.scotlandcoasttocoast.com/charities.html

Also, it's Great North Run today, so good luck to alll runners, whether or not they're running with diabetes or any other conditions, for any charities or none.


----------

